
Proposed California bill allows hotels to be built in costal state parks - hedora
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-coastal-accommodations-20170201-story.html
======
malandrew
What happened to promoting Leave No Trace principles in our state and national
parks?

Everyone can visit parks California's beaches now, just sign up on
[http://www.reserveamerica.com](http://www.reserveamerica.com) and leave no
trace. Hotels, motels, cabins and other permanent structures are a terrible
idea.

[https://lnt.org](https://lnt.org)

------
tn13
That is a wonderful news.

------
DougN7
This is just about the very last thing I can imagine passing in California.

